

Why you still don't have a technical co-founder - ahmedsiddiqui
http://startupbeat.com/sub/2012/08/guest_column_why_you_still_dont_have_a_technical_co-founder_id2960.html

======
SparksZilla
"You Are Really Just Looking for Someone to Build Your App" --I totally agree
with this sentiment. Looking for a co-founder should be almost as serious if
not just as serious as looking for a spouse. A lot of "non-technical" people
could benefit from having this mindset.

------
iambrakes
This actually makes a lot of sense. It hadn't dawned on me that I was looking
in the wrong places.

It's funny, but I've been to programmer user group meetings where all I met
was idea guys looking for programmers.

It's like a bunch of teenage boys thinking they are going to meet hot girls at
a party, only to find out it's all boys at the party.

Thanks for making me think about my methods.

------
nikoc
Your article is spot-on! For the non-technical people - how about figuring out
how to bring value to technical people's products they are ALREADY building.
From that mindset, you'll have millions of projects to work on, and have the
chance to forge true friendships that may last a lifetime - if not, a career.

